# [EVDL] Taking a peek inside a prismatic cell



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I cut open a Shandong HiPower prismatic battery cell (similar to a Winston /
Sinopoly / Thundersky, CALB/ Sky Energy cell).
Here are the pictures, if you're curious.
http://liionbms.com/php/prismatic_cells.php
I did so to learn about its internal construction and structure (to do a
thermal analysis).


-----
Davide Andrea
Elithion 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Taking-a-peek-inside-a-prismatic-cell-tp4381691p4381691.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Davide,

Nice pictures and labeling on the cut-away of the cell. My TS cells
manufactured in November 2009 and all the TS/Winston/CALB LiFePO4
prismatics I have seen in person or in pictures since then have a
copper negative terminal rather than Aluminum as in the cell you
dissected.

I think describing the two "halves" of the cell as two pouch cells is
a misnomer because typically a pouch cell is totally sealed bag or
pouch with terminal strips sticking out. This would also mean that the
two halves of the cell do not share the electrolyte and also that
orientation of the cell would not matter since there would be no
chance for the electrolyte to vent outside of the cell unless a pouch
burst internally.

I have read, but not verified, that one reason to not have the cells
mounted upside down is because the electrolyte is caustic and could
cause the terminal connections inside the plastic case to corrode.
This may have been what happened in the cell you dissected. Maybe some
electrolyte got on the terminals and since it was a copper to aluminum
connection the aluminum corroded away.

Thanks for sharing.



> Elithion <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I cut open a Shandong HiPower prismatic battery cell (similar to a Winsto=
> n /
> > Sinopoly / Thundersky, CALB/ Sky Energy cell).
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David Nelson-5 wrote
> 
> TS cells ... in pictures
> 

Can you provide links to such pictures?
I opened this cell because I was not able to find any pictures of a cut-out
of a TS cell.


David Nelson-5 wrote
> 
> describing the two "halves" of the cell as two pouch cells is a misnomer
> 

Corrected. Thanks.


-----
Davide Andrea
Elithion 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Taking-a-peek-inside-a-prismatic-cell-tp4381691p4382369.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The first place I saw the innards was in this video:
http://web.me.com/mjrickard/movies/thunderskybat-desktop.m4v

I've seen others but I don't recall where at the moment. If I come
across them I'll post the links.



> Elithion <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > David Nelson-5 wrote
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is a link to my photos of my Cell I dissected last year. It is a 100AH
Hi-Power Cell and I can assure you the quality is far less than that of the
TS cell. 


http://greenev.zapto.org/GreenEV/GreenEV/GreenEV_Productions_Photo_Albums/Pages/Hi-Power_Photos.html
Hi-Power Dissected Cell 

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n4382939/DSCF0005.jpg 

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Taking-a-peek-inside-a-prismatic-cell-tp4381691p4382939.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here are some pictures I posted in 2009 to the TS group: 
http://cafeelectric.com/otmar/LithiumCellOpen/index.html

This is of the old Thundersky cells from back when they had aluminum
negative electrodes. 
All the cells I bought in 2009 have copper blocks for the negative
electrode. 



-----
-Otmar-

914 EV, California Poppy, Zilla research vehicle. 
http://evcl.com/914/

The Zilla factory is at:
http://manzanitamicro.com/

Zilla Support is still at: 
http://cafeelectric.com/Ssupport.php
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Taking-a-peek-inside-a-prismatic-cell-tp4381691p4384649.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

